# To Apex or not



## mitchell (Oct 21, 2011)

Ok so I would like to add a controller to my system. I was first looking at the reef keeper as they are priced right and I've heard good things from a few people that own them. 

Then I did some reading on the internet and a few articles/posts I've read suggests the Apex is superior, so I starting to sway in that direction. 

Lately though I have been reading their forum on Reef Central and all I'm reading is problem after problem.... 

So what are your thoughts on the Apex system?


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

Wait for the vertex cerebra, should be out into the new year. I got to play with it at macna and it looks awesome.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

I cant say anything Bad about the Apex, They seem to be able to do everything.

I have a RKL and it does everything i need, And has not given me a problem at all.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Got some extra cash? Then Profilux is the way to go IMO.


----------

